# pro detailers in northern ireland



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Just wanting to know if there is many pro detailers in northern ireland?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Only one effectively, although there's a number of "amateurs" very capable.
Are you looking some work done?


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

i wasn't looking any work done, i like to do things myself if possible . I'd be intrested in seeing how exactly the pro's do the work though and pick up a few tips, its one thing reading it in a thread but i think seeing it in person would be better, mainly things like machine polishing and interior cleaning and just how much detail they go into. I've already been amazed with some of detail used on here.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

pros do teach mate,but it can be £30+ per hour but worth it!


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

AndyNI said:


> i wasn't looking any work done, i like to do things myself if possible . I'd be intrested in seeing how exactly the pro's do the work though and pick up a few tips, its one thing reading it in a thread but i think seeing it in person would be better, mainly things like machine polishing and interior cleaning and just how much detail they go into. I've already been amazed with some of detail used on here.


Where abouts in NI are you?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

AndyNI said:


> i wasn't looking any work done, i like to do things myself if possible . I'd be intrested in seeing how exactly the pro's do the work though and pick up a few tips, its one thing reading it in a thread but i think seeing it in person would be better, mainly things like machine polishing and interior cleaning and just how much detail they go into. I've already been amazed with some of detail used on here.


Contact Ronnie from this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120232 - he will offer tuition for a reasonable sum.
What machine polisher have you or are you considering?


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm from just outside of belfast near to carryduff. i just recently bought a megs g220 with the megs kit, also got a few of the smaller sonus sfx pads. i think an hour would fly by getting tuition but this is definatley a possibility as i want to do a good machine polishing on my car in july ,as i've two weeks off of work. 
how many lesson's would you guys reccomend to get a good understanding of the machine polisher and how to best use it? obviously a lot of the knowledge comes with practice and using it, so a couple of lessons with a pro is bound to be very benneficial and get me off and started with polishing. thanks for all the info its been very helpfull


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Im based in Bangor

Id certainly talk you through a few things

ryan


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

ryan did you get that motor sorted yesterday it looked a bit of a pig


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

sounds good, where abouts in bangor are you based?


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

BillyT said:


> ryan did you get that motor sorted yesterday it looked a bit of a pig


certainly did billy  Was good to meet you at last aswell


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

NIgolf said:


> certainly did billy  Was good to meet you at last aswell


Ryan m8 Phil said you where looking me give me a ring if you our


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

BillyT said:


> Ryan m8 Phil said you where looking me give me a ring if you our


yes mate, totally forgot. need a few bits and pieces


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

ring me after 2:20pm tomorrow m8 if you want


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Any of you guys know a good "smart repairer" in the Belfast area?

I have a couple of paint scratches - i dont think they will machine polish out (i can feel them if i run a nail over). Its quite a new car and cost me a bit so i want to make sure i get a good job done.

While im on it - the car also has a couple of kerb marks on the alloys (right on the outer rim) -any one in the area good for fixing those?

One thats all fixed, i might also be looking for a detailer to finish it all up. Maybe one guy could do everything?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

revive have a guy in east belfast can help with the painting he is call jim great bloke top work 
http://www.revive-uk.com/home/


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Billy - do you know what the pricing is like?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

netnerduk said:


> Thanks Billy - do you know what the pricing is like?


its all different m8 all depends what you need done


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

PJS said:


> Only one effectively, although there's a number of "amateurs" very capable.
> Are you looking some work done?


So who's this Pro you speak of?


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

tim said:


> So who's this Pro you speak of?


This will be a good answer.....!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

What about Louis (Brisa) he is also a pro detailer as well and very good at what he does...


----------



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking someone to do a paint correction on my car too so if anyone from the above is looking some work pm me.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Fezsi said:


> I'm looking someone to do a paint correction on my car too so if anyone from the above is looking some work pm me.


Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

Down near moira. 

I started the car but have been having nothing but trouble with it. The top of the drivers door has been painted at one stage leaving terrible organe peel which has also been blown onto the quarter panel and wing. 

Each time i do a pass with 3m finishing polich and a finishing pad it leaves halogens. 

I would like the full car done and the organe peel removed if possible.

I can deliver the car or if wanted i have a garage that it can be done in.

Also who is the man to contact for a little bit of training? lol


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

For training, Ronnie's the one to see.
For removing orange peel, or reducing it as much as possible, I'm able to help out there.


----------



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you a number?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Fezsi said:


> Have you a number?


PM sent to you.


----------



## Fezsi (Oct 1, 2007)

Thankyou Clark, been in contact with Ronnie and he's going to give me a helping hand.


----------

